# Beautiful Rescued Persian Is Looking For A New Home



## mrbluekittie (Dec 21, 2005)

Save the Kitties, Inc. has recently rescued a beautiful orange/buff Persian from a high kill shelter in Griffin, GA. She is currently at a temporary boarding facility in GA awaiting a new home. If you are interested in adopting or fostering this sweet, sweet kitty, please contact me at [email protected] or on our Web site at http://www.savethekitties.org Click on the link below to see her picture. She is approximately 2 years of age.








[/img]


----------

